# Baby fever at 18!



## nietsdoen

I'm a college student and set to graduate with a BA in about 2 years. I figure that's the earliest I would ever try for a baby, but sometimes I start fantasizing and I feel like I just can't wait any longer!

I've actually felt this way since I was about 14 or 15. I've never tried to get pregnant or anything, but I've really wanted a baby for that long. I don't even want more than one baby. Just one baby to cherish and love and teach and watch grow into [eventually] a fine young adult.

I know parenting is really, really hard. I read articles on parenting, blogs, and I have some older friends with kids. But even with all of this in mind, there's nothing I want more than to get pregnant and have a baby. I'll wait, of course, but it's hard. Does anyone else feel this way? At such a young age, too?


----------



## kailynn

I hear ya! I'm 18 also!


----------



## Dimples81

i felt like that from the age of 16. Circumstances dictated that i waited. I'm 30 now and im really glad i waited til at least my mid twenties, ideally i would've met my partner who i am with now a couple of years earlier but hey ho.


----------



## nickibrum

I was talking about kids with my ex, when we were 18-21 but luckily we didnt go any futher than just talking about it because we broke up and now Im married to the best man in the whole wide world..... (I might be a tiny bit biased :blush:)


----------



## dontworry

I have felt the same way. I have wanted to be a mom since I was 11 and got my first babysitting job, but never wanted to actually be pregnant until I was 18 and with my now-fiance. I'm almost 21 now and its really all I can think about! Drives me mad, but we have a date set for when we will begin trying to conceive and that is helping calm my nerves a bit! 
Are you in a relationship with someone you want to have babies with? 

Oh and welcome to BnB. :) I'm Jess! :flower:


----------



## Hannah :)

I have felt like that since 14 aswel! But i decided to wait cos like any 14 year old i couldnt suport myself let alone a baby. I never tryed for a baby but ended up having my beautiful little girl when i was 19 (we were being careful but she must of really wanted to come into the world ;) ) and i wouldnt change her or my life post baby for the world. I totaly understand how you feel though. Well done for sticking at your education :)

x


----------



## ushotmedown

I'm the same, i'm 19 so just a year older than you are now.

With my OH i'm really lucky as I know that if i told him i want to TTC now he would start planning it etc but even though i really really want a baby I know its better until we wait until we are married (2015) so that we have time to save up and have a stable home for the baby to be brought up in. But he went from saying wait a year or two after we get married to saying that we can start TTC on our wedding night! 

But there are days when it gets too much and i'm tempted to tell him to stuff it all and start TTC now


----------



## HanyouMama

I am just about to turn 23, and I never really felt like I was ready for children until about a year or so ago. Alot of my friends have been getting married and getting pregnant with their first children and it has made me think more about it. My DH and I have been together for over 6 years, and married for 3 this November. I feel like the time is nearing for us :thumbup: Though we dong have a date set out yet, hopefully things start working for the better for us so that we can start the family we desire.


----------



## k.mcmahan2010

I'm 19 (20 in March) and have been wanting a baby since I was 16 and my sister got pregnant and had her daughter (yep, even after I got up with the baby at night). But *thankfully* I knew that I shouldn't have a baby until after I was married and out of high school at least. I graduated 2 years ago, got married last July, and will be finishing my degree in May 2012. All this is making me even more baby crazy, but unfortunately we are not in a good position right now for a baby, nor does Hubby feel he is ready. I feel like I"m insane for wanting a baby at this age, especially since one of my best friends is about 25 weeks pregnant and I talk to her about it once in a while, and she tells me I'm crazy. Lol


----------



## HalfWayThere

I understand completely. I'm 19 and live in a small town and out of my graduating class, 5 girls already had kids, three found out they were expecting the week we graduated (one already had a 10mo), and three more found out by the end of the year. I do want to wait (OH and I have different views on how long) but at the same time at the end of almost every cycle I'm hoping for that bfp :) 

I think it's pretty normal to start getting baby fever at a young age, considering hundreds of years ago girls were having children at 14 and 15 and now it's almost...trendy...to have a baby young. (Everyone is doing it! hehe)


----------



## nietsdoen

dontworry said:


> I have felt the same way. I have wanted to be a mom since I was 11 and got my first babysitting job, but never wanted to actually be pregnant until I was 18 and with my now-fiance. I'm almost 21 now and its really all I can think about! Drives me mad, but we have a date set for when we will begin trying to conceive and that is helping calm my nerves a bit!
> Are you in a relationship with someone you want to have babies with?
> 
> Oh and welcome to BnB. :) I'm Jess! :flower:

It's good to know others feel the same way. Good luck with TTC when that date comes! I'm not in a relationship necessarily, but I have friends who would be willing to help me out (not saying I would do that; of course ideally I would be married to the person, but they also know how desperate I can get sometimes, haha). I plan on starting to try for a baby with or without a man around 30, before my fertility declines and after I've saved up enough money.. but that plan may be thwarted by this feeling like I just want my baby NOW! Haha.

Nice to meet you! Thanks for welcoming me.


----------



## ivelnal

I'm 25 when we have our first baby. It's good to wait.


----------



## dontworry

nietsdoen said:


> It's good to know others feel the same way. Good luck with TTC when that date comes! I'm not in a relationship necessarily, but I have friends who would be willing to help me out (not saying I would do that; of course ideally I would be married to the person, but they also know how desperate I can get sometimes, haha). I plan on starting to try for a baby with or without a man around 30, before my fertility declines and after I've saved up enough money.. but that plan may be thwarted by this feeling like I just want my baby NOW! Haha.
> 
> Nice to meet you! Thanks for welcoming me.

You sound like I did lol! I was always under the impression that I wouldn't have a man in my life. My mom has been divorced since I was 5 and the men in my life were never very fatherly, so I just grew up hating men lmao (not saying that you do! That's just how I grew up. ). So I always assumed I was going to be a single mom. I knew I wanted kids while I was in my twenties, whether I had a career established or not, and was mentally planning that since I was 15... then I met my OH when I was 17 and we got together when I was 18. Then we had a "scare" when I was 19 and that just accelerated EVERYTHING. I want my baby NOW lol, so I totally get that! 
I still have to wait (it's better this way, at least it's my decision that's holding it up and not my OH's fault), but I'm glad I've got a plan. It puts my mind at ease!


----------



## nietsdoen

dontworry said:


> You sound like I did lol! I was always under the impression that I wouldn't have a man in my life. My mom has been divorced since I was 5 and the men in my life were never very fatherly, so I just grew up hating men lmao (not saying that you do! That's just how I grew up. ). So I always assumed I was going to be a single mom. I knew I wanted kids while I was in my twenties, whether I had a career established or not, and was mentally planning that since I was 15... then I met my OH when I was 17 and we got together when I was 18. Then we had a "scare" when I was 19 and that just accelerated EVERYTHING. I want my baby NOW lol, so I totally get that!
> I still have to wait (it's better this way, at least it's my decision that's holding it up and not my OH's fault), but I'm glad I've got a plan. It puts my mind at ease!

Yeah, I suppose I might meet someone who I'd like to be with and raise children with, like you did (congratulations! haha), but I won't count on it. I do agree it's better to wait. It's just so hard sometimes. I've convinced myself in the past (when I was in a relationship before) that I was pregnant because I felt a certain way, but I never was and I think in the end I just wanted it so badly that I convinced myself it was true, and then when I took the test, BFN. But of course I'm glad I never got pregnant, and I will wait.


----------



## dontworry

Even if you don't meet someone (I bet you will! ;)), at least women have options to go about having/adopting children on their own these days. You'll get your kiddos in the end, no matter what. :)

And I've also convinced myself I was pregnant before, and it actually caused me to miss two periods in a row... most confusing two months of my life! That was the "scare", and every month after, I always have this tiny hope that maybe we had an "accident" and my period won't come, lol.


----------



## everdreaming

:hi: You're certainly not alone in that feeling! There's a lot of younger women on the WTT forum, myself included! I'm 21 now but have been desperate for a baby as long as I can remember. I was trying with my ex when I was 17 until I was 18 almost 19, and it is certainly a normal feeling. I think people overreact when they hear about age, but I totally think age is just a number. You can't control how old you are when you feel the broody urge! Some women just mature earlier or feel the need earlier than others!


----------



## Smudge26

I am one of these people!!! I have been feeling the broody urge for about 5/6 years and i'm now 20. its got so strong that i always want to be near and holding any new born that i see and find myself planning for our own LO. Me and my OH live together and have been together for 3 years. We will be TTC in October. I just wanted to be out of my teenage years before having a baby - I have nothing against teenage mums, i just wanted to be in my 20's myself before having my 1st. I agree age is just a number!!!! Just remember that when u have a baby, your life changes - no more partying or taking a year out to travel. If your prepared to accept that and all the other responsibilities, then go for it!!! xx


----------



## 12BeeMummy

nietsdoen said:


> I'm a college student and set to graduate with a BA in about 2 years. I figure that's the earliest I would ever try for a baby, but sometimes I start fantasizing and I feel like I just can't wait any longer!
> 
> I've actually felt this way since I was about 14 or 15. I've never tried to get pregnant or anything, but I've really wanted a baby for that long. I don't even want more than one baby. Just one baby to cherish and love and teach and watch grow into [eventually] a fine young adult.
> 
> I know parenting is really, really hard. I read articles on parenting, blogs, and I have some older friends with kids. But even with all of this in mind, there's nothing I want more than to get pregnant and have a baby. I'll wait, of course, but it's hard. Does anyone else feel this way? At such a young age, too?


That is EXCACTLY how I feel Hun! .. Couldnt of put it any better! Except im doing my last year at college doing Beauty Therapy!:D if you ever want to chat pm me it would be nice to chat to someone that I can relate with:) xx


----------

